# Sharing Workbooks - Pros and Cons?



## pdaunno (May 9, 2007)

What are the pros and cons of sharing a workbook?  We have a need for about 6 people to add new and update existing rows in a workbook.  Right now the updates are sent to a single person who then merges them into the master.  Pretty inefficient and I'm looking for alternate ways of handling this.  We may be moving to an Access database down the road but for now we are using the Excel workbook via e-mail.

Suggestions?


----------

